
Google Chrome Hides WWW and HTTPS:// In the Address Bar Again - WalterSobchak
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-chrome-hides-www-and-https-in-the-address-bar-again/
======
CompuHacker
I had strong objections to this behavior the last three times Mozilla and
Google did it.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Google is on a streak of making changes and ignoring backlash

------
lunias
URI schemes and subdomains and never "trivial". Neo-Luddism is not a good look
on technology company.

If you want, Google, go ahead and spin-off 'Chrome: Baby's First Browser'. I'm
sure it will be heavily exploited and contribute in part to the technical
illiteracy of new generations.

I really wonder if these "simplifications" are actually engineered to keep
users in the dark as to how things work so that they are left dependent on
third parties to continue delivering addictive magic.

How about a browser with no address bar? Just two buttons, "sexy time" and
"pew pew". That'd be pretty clean.

